

How hackers learn to speed read - haluvibe
http://www.haluvibe.com/

======
pixeloution
This thing is trash; speed reading involves learning to take in groups of
words at once, not reading words one at a time. Perhaps the authors may want
to learn about speed reading before attempting to write an app that promotes
the skill.

